# useless goats



## wynedot55 (Jun 17, 2009)

well my billy has been pushing my temper an getting on my nerves.he has now started opening the henhouse an going in there.an yes i keep the door shut an latched.an keep a heavy pipe on the ground in front of the door.along with an old chair in front of the door.well he keeps messing with it till he opens the door.guess im gonna have to get rid of him.but my lone nanny would be lonely.


----------



## mully (Jun 17, 2009)

Why not put on a latch he can't open.  Goats are smart when it comes to food and escaping. A simple chain with a strong clasp will keep him from opening the gate.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 17, 2009)

its the henhouse door that he opens.so cant put a chain an snapp on it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

You need a latch like this one.











Make sure you put a good clip through it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 17, 2009)

ill keep that in mind.but im really thinking its time for him to go.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

there is always the BBQ... but then.. thats why i'm the goat 'liker' and not the goat lover
;-)

we defeated our goats from opening the gates with the clip that was shown... so far they cant get it open but the day isnt over


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 17, 2009)

well he is a smart goat.an he hates it when i put a stop to 1 of his tricks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 17, 2009)

There are always goats in need of a home. I bet you could find another nanny goat to keep your current one company if you should decide another route for the billy. 

Have to admit that when it comes to animals, we are a male free farm here. They are usually more trouble then they are worth.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

i can pretty much handle anything he throws at me.but i do get tired of him rearing up an trying to butt me.as well as scraping his horns up an down the back of my legs while im walking around him.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i can pretty much handle anything he throws at me.but i do get tired of him rearing up an trying to butt me.as well as scraping his horns up an down the back of my legs while im walking around him.


That's got to be annoying.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

vey annoyimg.not to mention how madd it makes me


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 14, 2009)

Time for him to go..

Our last adult buck was really, really sweet when he wasn't in rut..  When he was in rut, though...totally different animal.  He put his head into the small of my back and gave me a light shove more than once, which could have been really bad..

He started screwing with me one day as I was trying to doctor one of the does..  He really put his head into me this time, and I'd had enough..  So, I basically punched him right between the eyes as hard as I could.  I mean _hard_.

Bear in mind that I'm no pushover at about 6'1, 260lbs..  My hand HURT after I hit him, and I could tell that it rung his bell just a bit..  But he just kinda jerked his head back a little then almost immediately proceeded to push me again.  

After that I kinda thought to myself...big dummy...his head's like a sledge hammer...you just punched a sledge hammer.

That's when I decided to post him for sale.  Just too annoying.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 14, 2009)

ne an the billy have an understanding so far.he dont mess with me as i work.an i let him stay.he only gets cranky if some1 is with me.so i work alone.


----------

